# FINALLY, Razz's Show Pic



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

Ooo he's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice! That is a great pic!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

LOVE it!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He's looking good! I think an AKC CH isn't far behind!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very, very nice! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He looks great!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Handsome boy...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beautiful picture! Congratulations!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Congrats again, Gwen!! A lovely photo!


----------

